# sprains and pains



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

My larger whether, Sam (250#) seems prone to ankle sprains. He just injured his rear ankle last week in the Sawtooths. It is still sore a week later. He can walk on it, but he keeps stretching it back and lifting it as if it is really tender. We cut our two week trip short by one week and came home to recover. My other goat goes on the same trails and surfaces without a problem, but he is shorter and stockier. Any ideas for strengthening his skinny ankles? Alida Bockino


----------



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Alida,
Is it always the same ankle?
Folks with weak ankles or wrists often wear a brace. If it is most of the time one and not the other, I would rig a brace of some sort for his ankle, and make sure it is well healed before taking him out on rough terrain.

Then again, at home, once it is healed and not tender, I would walk him alot on level, easy ground. But, in humans our muscles protect us from injury, likely the same with a goat. I would increase his exercise and make sure once it is well, that he doesn't lay around and lose muscle mass.

You might try building a ramp that he can walk up and over, and gradually increase the incline, to strength train his muscles.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Unfortunately there are very few muscles in the pastern and fetlock, just ligaments and when they are stretched from a strain are really hard to get to go back into tone. They also take at least 6 months to heal. So the idea of a support once he gets healed is a good idea. If he has a relatively long pastern or crooked joint he is likely to keep reinjuring it without support.


----------

